
Ask HN: What smartphone would you recommend with superb battery life? - ng-user
As the title suggests, I&#x27;m in the market for a new smartphone and the sole thing I care about is battery life. I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, I unplug it at 08:00 with 100% and find by 10:00-12:00 the battery is already significantly drained ~50-70% remaining. 
It&#x27;s quite unacceptable and I can honestly say if I don&#x27;t charge it throughout the day it will die around 15:00-16:00.<p>I&#x27;ve had the device for two years and what I&#x27;ve learned most is that I&#x27;m NOT buying another Samsung. The amount of irremovable bloatware, including the f*cking Facebook app I NEVER use is irritating. Something with a microSD card slot would be nice, removable battery too, obviously it&#x27;d be cool to have a fingerprint scanner but it&#x27;s definitely not necessary.<p>I would love to hear what the HN crowd recommends, I&#x27;m willing to do a lot (i.e. ditch the phone contract, purchase from Amazon&#x2F;Ebay etc.) to ensure I have a good lasting phone I&#x27;m not going to regret in 3 months.
======
itamarst
My phone lasts more than a week. Here's how to do it:

1\. Turn off data.

2\. Turn off GPS.

3\. Turn off wifi.

4\. Only use it for phone calls and SMS. Turn on data/wifi/GPS when you
_actually_ need them.

As a bonus you can now switch to a cheap pay-per-MB plan like
[http://ting.com](http://ting.com) and save some money too.

(It's a Moto E, 2nd generation - $60 on EBay.)

~~~
jorgemf
If you only use the phone for calls and SMS, why do you have a smartphone? A
simpler phone will make your battery last much longer

~~~
itamarst
Because sometimes I _do_ need it, to check if an important email arrived, or
to do map navigation. So it's nice to have the option.

~~~
jorgemf
That functionality also exits in some dumb phones. The experience is crap, but
I guess it wouldn't matter if don't use it frequently.

~~~
itamarst
Yeah, but you can get a not actually that bad smartphone for $60, so dumb
phones aren't worth it.

------
bandris
MOTO Z PLAY

Battery life was the main selling point to me when I bought it half a year
ago. With light usage it lasts 6 days (few hours screen time, few minutes of
talk). Typically I charge it after 4 days when ~30% energy left. Recharges in
an hour. Vanilla Android 7 after recent upgrade from the factory, no
bloatware. One could even by an extra akku pack (as a moto mod) that
integrates nicely to the back, but I didn't feel the need so far.

~~~
mattm
Seconded. I don't even bother bringing my charger if I'm going on a weekend
trip.

It's too bad this phone doesn't get more notice. No bloatware was one of the
main selling points for me too.

------
jorgemf
I think we have a problem with the apps getting bigger and doing more things.
They use more resources and drain the battery faster. We have batteries bigger
than ever, but still mobiles don't last for a day.

I would want to go back when the apps only did one thing, nowadays we have a
lot of apps and they do a lot of things, even when you are not using them
directly. So obviously the battery goes away very quickly. GPS on -> let's
track the position, Wifi on -> let's synchronize everything, etc. Permission
system should prevent this but it is not working when them we add those
functionally to a library that doesn't require those permissions.

So, it doesn't matter which smartphone you will use, the duration of the
battery is linked with the apps you have installed. That is why most comments
here are about disabling things and uninstalling apps.

------
coroxout
I have a 4-year-old Samsung S3 Mini. I keep wi-fi, bluetooth, data, GPS turned
off by default, make few calls, don't send or receive many texts, and if I
don't use wi-fi or play games the battery will last several days - probably
5-6 days when the battery was new and now a bit less.

However, I do usually turn wi-fi on for 10-20 minutes a day (e.g. look at HN
and follow links to a few different news articles - news sites can be quite
processor-intensive) and that knocks at least a day off the battery life. If I
play a game, even fairly simple puzzle games, I need to charge it that day.

I'm also on my third battery for it as the previous two eventually got to the
point where they couldn't hold a charge at all, so I'm very reluctant to
upgrade it to a model without replaceable battery, but alas, that leaves few
options. I'd also like a new phone to fit in my pocket like the S3 mini does,
and as far as I've seen those two criteria knock out every recent-gen phone.

I can only hope that sooner or later a company decides people like me are a
big enough market segment to reach out for again, but I suppose people who are
happy to keep a phone for 4 years are not good enough customers and need to be
forced to buy a new phone every year by the battery dying.

~~~
danielbarla
I used to do something similar on my S2. With most things switched off, I
frequently got 2 weeks without a charge. Others I know used some 3rd party
apps to automatically switch wifi / data on for a few minutes every so often,
to allow apps to sync. It's fairly easy to tap things on and off nowadays.

On the other hand, if you absolutely can't live without all the features
turned on all the time, there are a variety of power banks and other ways to
get a few more hours out of a battery.

------
dagw
My OnePlus 3 is great. Decent build quality, up to date and clean version of
Android, cheap, and with a bit of care I can make it through two days without
charging. Another nice bonus feature is it charges from basically empty to
basically full in 30 minutes (or from dead to 20% in 10 minutes) if you use
special charger it comes with.

If buying a new Android phone today I would definitely be getting a new
OnePlus.

------
SomeGermanGuy
For the last few years I have been a big fan of the Motorola smartphones. I
just bought a Moto G5 Plus. Basically has everything you wish for, but the
removable battery.

It is nearly stock Android and has a good mix of specs. I have everything on
(Wifi, Bluetooth (running a MiBand 2), GPS. I have a moderate usage and plug
in the phone in the evening between 50 and 70%. There is Zero Bloatware on the
thing. The fingerprint reader actions are just great. I have a work iPhone and
caught myself using the same gestures on the iPhone, I even think they are
better than the iPhone ones.

Before that I had a Moto G (1st Gen) and even that did last me a whole day
without a problem. I just replaced it because my mother broke her phone, so
she got the Moto G and I had a reason to buy the beauty Moto G 5 Plus.

I would recommend going for the plus, due to better specs. Runs smoothly and I
have currently no point to complain. (Okay maybe missing compass, which makes
finding the ISS in the night sky a bit hard. You also can't use augmented
reality apps very much, because they use the compass for orientation (like
flightradar24 or google googles)

~~~
ap46
What? They couldn't put in an IMU with a compass? My XPERIA M from 2013 didn't
have a compass....such progress. Moto does some real awkward stuff like not
having a simple flash LED on the E a while back.

------
kabdib
You can have this problem with any smartphone. Usually it's some app that's
pegged a CPU, or (worse) the data connection. Don't know about Android, but on
iOS you can pretty quickly identify an app that's gone nuts (the last time
"60% at 10AM" happened to me, it was Apple's cloud sync), and there are
readily available tools if you want to dig deeper.

A few years ago the same thing happened on a Windows phone (a fine phone,
oaky? :-) ). Some system process, maybe a driver, was pegging the CPU, making
the device hot to touch. With no system updates on the horizon, all AT&T could
do was say "We can replace the phone with exact model under warranty."

"But the new phone will have exactly the same software, and that same bug."

"That's all we can do." I'm pretty sure the salestype was foggy on the
concept, and frankly I'm not sure what I expected a salestype to say. When
you're powerless you're not necessarily rational, on either side of the fence.
I wound up with a discount on another brand of phone, the market in action, I
guess.

------
robtani
I'm a total phone junkie who has about a dozen phones and enjoys switching
around between them. I can very safely tell you that BY FAR the best phones
for battery life are the Sony Xperia line. I know they're not all that popular
in the U.S. due to lack of marketing and all but boy do they have AMAZING
battery lives! Especially the Xperia X Compact. I'm not at all kidding or
exaggerating when I say that I can easily get 3-4 days on a single charge. The
STAMINA mode doesn't really take away much from the phone's capabilities but
extends the life so significantly. Other than the Sony line, the Moto Z play
is also quite good but I'm not a fan of Motorola since they completely stopped
caring/supporting about their phones. Even the brand new Moto G5 Plus is still
on the Jan security patch. So, it's really hard to recommend any Moto phone
until Lenovo changes their stance.

------
dguo
Moto Z Play. Multiple reviews confirm the (relatively) extraordinary battery
life.

I got a Samsung Galaxy S7 last Thanksgiving because of a Black Friday
promotion, but I wish I had ignored it and just gotten the Play anyway (for
the battery life).

~~~
JediWing
The battery life is excellent by all accounts, and keep in mind also that most
of the reviews you find will be without the extended battery 'mod' that fits
fairly well with the phone and often runs as a deal.

------
samdung
[http://www.mi.com/in/redmi3s/](http://www.mi.com/in/redmi3s/) Do not know if
we can get it outside India.

~~~
t0mislav
I'm Xiaomi user also (Mi4C). Battery lasts 2 days (day + night + day), with 2
sim cards active and 4G and wifi enabled also. All automatic refresh (mail for
example) is disabled, Facebook app deleted etc. However, I think good battery
life is due to xiomi.eu rom.

~~~
StavrosK
I have a Nexus 6P, and, with Doze and all the new stuff, your battery
shouldn't be dropping more than ~2% overnight (since you aren't using the
phone). If it does, it means some app is waking the phone up constantly.

I use Greenify to kill unnecessary apps running in the background, but the
MIUI flavor has that built-in.

------
krylon
I got a Huawei Y6 about half a year ago. It's got its share of crapware
preinstalled, but it's very little and unobtrusive compared to what Samsung
puts out there.

I usually keep Wifi, Mobile data, Bluetooth, and GPS turned on 24/7, and
listen to music via Bluetooth headphones when commuting to and from work.

I haven't tried how long the battery will last when pushed, but when used
lightly (i.e. music and the occasional text message) it will last at least 48
hours, probably more like 72. I usually charge it over night, but I forgot a
few times, and on the next evening the phone was still at ~60% charge.

The specs are not overly impressive - 2GB RAM, 4GB internal storage (it has a
MicroSD slot, though), I don't remember what CPU. But for my lowly needs,
performance is satisfactory. Plus, it was pretty cheap, I got mine for about
€140,- off of Amazon. The battery is removable.

There are two drawbacks, first of all this model is on a version of Android
5.x and won't get updates, secondly 4GB internal storage is not that much.
There are other models by Huawei, though, that come with more recent versions
of Android and are still quite affordable.

I don't know how long this phone will last. I usually use my phones until they
just won't work any more, so six months is not a long time in my book. But I
have no serious complaints so far.

~~~
GFischer
I had a Huawei Ascend P7, and while its performance was a little worse than
advertised (not really flagship power, more like a midrange phone), I was
extremely impressed by its battery management (and the build quality was
pretty good). It lasts up to 2 days without any special care, it has an app
that aggresively monitors and throttles background tasks though.

~~~
prodmerc
Huawei huh, kinda turned me off when I bought their premium Ascend P6 and
while it was well built, it had weird issues with the GPS (not working at all
while driving), screen artifacts and micro SD card being constantly removed.

Oh and everything was seriously underclocked, CPU, GPU and RAM. It only went
to maximum clocks after being over 99% load for a few seconds, so pretty much
never, OR when it ran a benchmark app. Smartasses.

Fortunately it was really easy to undervolt and over clock (well, clock to
advertised specs, at which it got hot as hell and ate through the battery
faster than it would charge).

Really liked the hackability of that SOC, but Huawei pretty much lied about
its performance.

~~~
GFischer
Yeah they definitely lied through their teeth about performance.

I probably won't buy again. But it did have great battery performance.

I switched to an LG G3 and it's battery duration is awful (it has way too much
screen I guess), and it still has stupid lags and freezes.

~~~
prodmerc
Every single phone I've had I've installed clean ROMs without any extras, and
with multiple governors to choose from. Undervolting was useful every single
time, too. But that's just optimizing your phone.

Sadly I don't know any phone that will last more than 5 hours of total screen
on time (web browser, emails, notes app, messages, with 3G/wifi/Bluetooth on).

Every generation has some ridiculous additions (4K displays, LTE, more RAM and
Ghz) that make battery life the same as a good old Droid.

Ive been using a HTC One M8 and can squeeze 5 hours of screen on
(screen+3G/Wifi+BT, never LTE) time even with adaptive brightness on (which
runs it at 100% a lot of times), on CyanogenMod (Android 5.1) with no extra
crap. That's enough for a good day of use - charge at night, use during the
day, it's at about 30% in the evening. GPS use can kill it though.

I would love a phone that can last 12 hours straight like that :)

------
bsvalley
It seems like a software issue not a battery problem. Apps get automatically
shut down on iOS for example when they drain your battery in the background.

Android should improve it's background management mechanism. I don't use
android so I don't know if it shows a list of apps ordered by consumption. So
you know which apps to remove. iOS provides that. Problem, iPhones do have a
serious battery problem so I wouldn't necessaraly go with apple in your case.

------
neversorry
My Samsung galaxy S7 easily lasts a day. With full sync for my gmail and
Outlook.

Maybe look into battery usage and see what is consuming so much battery.

------
InitialLastName
My OnePlus 3T is new and I mostly charge it at night, but when I forget it
still ends up lasting about a day and a half. That's not heavy use, but it
still lasts. It also really does charge fully in about half an hour with the
included charger.

There's no microSD, but the internal storage is pretty big, and there's pretty
much no bloatware.

------
Artlav
Hm, interesting thing is, i got a Galaxy Note, and it lasts for a week on one
charge after all the software garbage was removed.

Battery life might be more of a question of software than hardware these days,
so getting familiar with Android hacking would the best bet - there is no such
thing as "irremovable" bloat.

------
martinald
Moto Z Play. 3600mAh battery, lasts even heavy use for 36hr+. Also has quick
charge so charges really quickly.

------
geff82
Among the iPhones, the SE has a very usable battery capacity.

~~~
twobyfour
Yup. Mine regularly makes it home at the end of the day with >70% left. Rarely
have to charge it other than overnight.

------
mixedCase
Anything supported by ZeroLemon, Hyperion or similar extended battery brand.

I'm still carrying a Galaxy S3 because of it. Lasts 3-6 days depending on use.
Only phone that has caught my eye since then is the V20, my only problem being
that it's humongous and the extended battery makes it thicker.

------
bitcuration
The problem is current Android OS allows app to creep in and stays in the
background doing all sort crazy things.

This is a key reason Apple sells. Google's new Android One (or whatever its
called) is aimed to change just that. Until then, your hope of an energy
efficient Android phone is next to none.

At current stage of mobile technology, mobile OS needs to be resourceful,
power efficient which must be a higher priority than any fancy features
demanded by consumer. Android community in their urge of competing for market
share, has pushed it too far to the extent Apple has to be careful not fall
far behind on the features, yet who lost in this race? You.

~~~
wingerlang
> This is a key reason Apple sells.

I doubt it. Not once have I heard of people buying iPhones due to the
battery[-difference with Android phones].

In fact, I regularly see people killing their apps on iPhones because they
think they are running in the background. Something they (usually) doesn't do.

------
dhd415
The Sony Xperia line, especially the Compact models, is known for good battery
life. My wife and I routinely get 48 hours on a charge on the Z3 Compact and X
Compact models and that's without disabling any features such as Bluetooth or
GPS, etc.

As for the bloatware, that could be the fault of your carrier rather than
Samsung. Android has a "Disable" option in the App Info dialogue that allowed
me to disable almost all the pre-installed apps on my phone. Those apps are
effectively removed in that they're not running or available in the app
drawer. They still exist on disk, but that's a relatively minor burden.

~~~
jpl56
Same for me with my S3 compact. Battery can last 48 hours, sometimes more.

I kept Wifi and NFC on, but I disabled useless notifications and email sync
(When I want to check my email, I go into the app + I get a text from my
provider when selected contacts send an email).

I also disabled useless crapware

------
skoocda
A few people here have said the Moto Z Play. If you're in EU / CAN, the Moto X
Play is (was?) available, which has even better battery life... and no
bloatware to boot.

However, you forfeit a gyroscope, so no VR with this one.

------
mkarliner
I use a Huawei G7 for exactly this reason. It will always last two days, and
treated gently, will go to three. I think the key is a large'ish battery, and
relatively low resolution display.

------
zmix
Samsung is all hype!

I have a Sony Xperia Compact Z3. It's not the latest model anymore, but I get
around 3 to 4 1/2 days with light to medium use and up to 10 1/2 days (record)
in pure stand-by.

~~~
codemati
I have the same phone, but battery life has significantly dropped in the past
6 months. What version of Android are you running on yours?

~~~
zmix
Sorry for late reply. I am on Android 5, which still has Sony Stamina.

------
FroshKiller
Maybe you should consider buying a good battery pack instead. That would free
you to consider phones' other merits.

~~~
Kurtz79
Keeping a battery pack charged is useful when you forget charging it, but it
really shouldn't be something that you are required to use on a regular basis
just to make it last throughout the day.

It makes little sense to make a phone as thin as possible and then expecting
you to carry an additional cable and battery pack, it's just bad design IMHO.

------
Kurtz79
I'm quite happy with my Moto G4 plus, it lasts me easily a couple of days,
with a light/medium usage.

------
SliderUp
Moto Z Play. Makes my Note 4 looks silly wrt battery life. Plus, you can shove
a $60 battery moto mod on there for more battery. I get 7-8 hours screen on
time from the stock battery though.

I bought mine outright from best Buy for $449, I believe they are $400 now.

As a bonus, you get very little cruft, very clean Android.

------
notacoward
My Moto Razr Maxx is a bit on the large side, and it's no longer state of the
art, but it does pretty well for battery life. Even with wifi and mobile data
and GPS and bluetooth all turned on, and in active use, it will still last a
day and a half. That's not as long as I'd like, but it's better than the
barely-a-day that I get with my work-issued Samsung G6 used more lightly with
only one of wifi or mobile data turned on at a time (both on concurrently will
cut that by half because Samsung royally FUBARed the radio design). You can
probably find a reconditioned one for low $$$ and it's a decent choice.

------
halloij
Nokia 3210. Battery charge lasts a week or two.

~~~
Kurtz79
"What SMARTPHONE would you recommend".

The 3210 it's a fantastic phone, that you would definitely be able to keep
using if all you want is voice calls and SMS, but by no stretch of imagination
could be classified as a smartphone.

------
skocznymroczny
I'm using a Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro. I have to recharge my phone every 2-3
days. Although I turn the internet off overnight and I barely use my phone
(other than stuff like whatsapp and FB messenger being constantly on).

------
dublin
My current new iPhone SE is pretty good, as smartphones go - until the recent
release of the 7, it had the longest battery life of any Apple phone, and
still hangs right with it.

I really miss my old Palm Treo 755P, though - it ran a solid three days or
more on a charge. I didn't even pack the charger unless I was gone longer than
that. (It also had better contact and calendar capabilities than any modern
smartphone/app combo I'm aware of...)

Sadly, smartphone mfrs don't think battery life is important (partly b/c
they're expensive), so we keep getting the minimum they can get away with.

~~~
dublin
BTW, my iPhone battery life is much longer than many of my friends, and the
only substantial difference is that I have every part of iCloud disabled.
(Well, that, and I don't do Facebook...)

------
vollmond
I've had good luck with my Pixel XL. I basically only charge it on my commute
(half hour each way). Usage details: lots of screen on time, but not a lot of
data usage (mostly ebooks and saved podcasts/music).

------
pasbesoin
Friend solved her power issues with a Samsung S6 (not Edge) by purchasing a
battery case. One of the good ones -- support-wise, at least; her case
happened to go wanky, and their lifetime warranty replaced it. Don't remember
the name of it: Mo... something or other?

She's on her phone all the time -- the cause of her needing more juice.

I looked for such a case for my Nexus 5x; none to be had. A consideration, the
next time I buy a new phone. Wonder whether, with its attempt to be more
mainstream, there are such battery cases for the Pixel (and upcoming Pixel2).

------
deevus
I have a Xiaomi Redmi Note 4. I usually get 2 days off a single charge unless
I use it very heavily. It's also a budget priced phone, even though it has
impressive specs. Can recommend!

~~~
StavrosK
Just two days? I'd have expected more from the 4100 mAh battery. My dad's 5S
lasts more than that, and it's got a 3000ish battery. Of course, he only uses
it for calling, so YMMV.

~~~
icebraining
The 5S has a 4" screen, the Redmi has a 5.5" screen. That's almost double the
screen area, which needs more power. Plus it has an higher DPI.

~~~
StavrosK
It has a 5.15" screen.

------
RobDukarski
I have the LG G5 and love the ability to swap batteries when necessary. As an
illustrative example, it proved invaluable during the Pokemon GO craze where I
could swap batteries on the go, without the need for a charger...

I also have a 200GB microSD card in it that has not worked much (storing
photos I take with the phone's camera) since I bought it. I'm not sure why but
it does work with files already on it.

You could always buy more batteries and charging cradles so that when you're
on the go, you won't run out.

------
apricot13
iPhone 6s lasts me all day. Charged overnight, 5am (100%) - 10pm (30%) at
weekends I don't charge overnight.

Its always in battery saving mode I don't need any background processes. Only
whatsapp, emails, slack and sms notifications. wifi only on when at home.
Bluetooth only on during commute (about 4/5hrs a day).

I've had it a year, it used to do two days but I relented and enabled email
notifications.

------
Arnt
If you want to use Android, pick a brand that at least lets you freeze the
bloatware. I use a Sony Z5C at the moment and I'm tolerably happy. I keep
WLAN/GPS/Bluetooth on and charge it when I need to. I charged it yesterday
sometime during the day and it was at 77% this morning.

The key on Android: Go into settings right away. Freeze apps. Freeze more
apps.

------
howlett
I'm on the same Samsung boat, have an S5 mini (3 years now) and want to move
away from it.

Battery-wise, the "best" one I've found is the Lenovo P2 which has 5100mAh (S8
Plus has 3500) but not sure if its hardware is any good. I'm planning however
to get OnePlus 3t which has 3400mAh and seems like a better long-term choice.

------
alphabettsy
Sounds like you'd prefer an Android device, I've seen great numbers from Moto
there and they tend to have relatively stock Android builds compared to
Samsung Touch-Wiz. Otherwise it's hard to go wrong with an iPhone, especially
the 6/6s/7 Plus in most any regard.

------
ebalit
Xiaomi is the brand you're looking for. They don't have removable battery
though.

I don't understand why brands (except some chinese brands like Xiaomi)
continue to make phones slimmer instead of adding a bigger battery. Does it
sell better ?

------
9214
ASUS ZenFone models are pretty solid, I own ZC550KL with 5000 mAh (sic!)
battery and it works like a charm, up to 3-4 days without plugging.

But beware: speaker on my model sucks donkey balls, sometimes I can't even
hear a call from my pocket.

------
xmstr
It's a little old now but the Motorola Droid Turbo has served me well. Even
though the phone is over three years old it holds a charge for the entire day
(17 hours) and still has a 30-35% remaining at the end of the day.

------
ggoss
OnePlus 3T.

~~~
miketalley1980
This phone is amazing with battery life! First phone I can use two days
without charging overnight

------
Outpox
Nexus 6 owner, with the wifi, the Bluetooth, and the high precision GPS always
enabled I usually last from 8am to midnight without charge. I mostly use it to
browse Reddit and HN, text + phone calls and music.

------
ddlg
Buy a phone with a removable battery. LG G5 has a great camera, a removable
battery, and an SD card slot. The G6 just came out, so prices should be low.

Not caring about your battery life is wonderful. Just pop in a new one.

------
Swinx43
I have previously had a great experience with the LG G3. Its battery would
last me at least 2 days with basic use and definitely an entire day even with
quite considerable use.

I have no idea what the G5 or G6 will be like.

------
dmitripopov
Lenovo P780. Calls/messaging/occasional games and cartoons for kids - lasts 14
days even after 3 years of use. As far as I can see the battery occupies about
80% of it's internal volume :)

------
harel
The answer to this question is really dependant on your usage pattern. One
person might get a day of battery from one device, while the same phone will
give you 3/4 of a day.

~~~
bluedino
I normally come home from a day of work with my battery in the 60-70% range. I
take it off the charger at 6:30am and arrive home by 5:30pm, so 11 hours.

If I'm busy and working, and not playing around on my phone, I might have 80%
off. I have a couple phone calls and am using my phone a lot for email in
meetings, etc, I might be down to 40%.

The other big factor is where I sit in the building. If I'm in another part of
the building with worse reception, I'll be 20% lower than usual.

I have a charger at my desk but I only use it if I forget to charge the night
before.

------
Dan1el
For the type of usage you mentioned, a Windows Phone is a good fit. They are
pretty well known for their performance and battery life even on low-end
phones.

------
tchinmai7
I have a oneplus 3 which lasts for more than 24 hours of moderate use. Plus it
charges very quickly, and that's a huge plus. I suggest you go for the 3T

------
rhlala
i would recommend the xiaomi3, 5000mph battery make it one of the best, very
happy with it

------
riekus
Check out the lenovo phone, it has by far the biggest battery and would last 3
days.

------
riekus
checkout the lenovo phone, it has a big battery that should last 3 to 4 days

------
panda88888
iPhone SE, if you are ok with smaller screen. Got one from work and it's
perfect for me -- small, battery lasts more than a day.

------
dman
LG V20. Lasts me a day and a half without fail.

------
UhHuh1010
I always carry an Anker battery pack with me so I don't care about how good
the battery life on a particular smartphone is.

------
112233
read some reviews on ulefone power 2, it might be enough of an android, and
has 6Ah battery

------
ap46
One Plus 3T or the SE.

------
sjg007
iPhone is the best. I've heard Pixel is also decent.

------
nunez
iPhone, hands down. Nothing comes close in my opinion.

------
Arizhel
I recommend going backwards one generation, to the Samsung Galaxy S5. This is
the phone I have, and I love it. The battery life is fantastic: I can easily
go two full days on a single charge. I'm still using the OEM firmware too
(Sprint version), which does have its share of bloat, but I have a bunch of
the built-in bloat disabled. If you haven't done that yet, you need to.

Moreover, if my battery does die early because I was doing too much with it, I
have a spare battery in my backpack I got on Ebay for less than $10. I can
easily pop that in and have a full charge again, without messing with some
stupid USB-attached battery pack.

On top of that, the S5 has two other very important features that the S6
lacks: a microSD card slot, and being water-resistant (IP67 I think).

The S6 was a massive step backwards. Why on earth did you even buy it, when
the previous generation was so obviously superior in every way?

Anyway, my recommendations in a nutshell: buy a Sprint S5 on Ebay for
$100-150, and sign up for service with Ting or another Sprint MVNO.

